# gaza-krieg!



## schub97 (18. Januar 2009)

was meint ihr zum krieg in gaza?ich finde die isrealiten sind verrückt wollen erst frieden und dann sprengen sie in gaza-stadt ein krankenhaus und den un-hauptsitz!die sollen damit aufhören!


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Januar 2009)

Naja, ich weiß nicht, was ich davon halten muss.
Das Problem ist, das nicht alle wichtigen Details der Öffentlichkeit bekannt sind.

Wir können also nicht wissen, was wirklich passiert ist und warum das so ist, vermutlich ists doch ganz anders, aber das werden wir wohl nie wirklich erfahren


----------



## willy (18. Januar 2009)

fakt ist, dass die Israelis den palis das land wegnehmen wollen-.-


----------



## schub97 (18. Januar 2009)

hier ein link dazu:Nahost: Wie der Gaza-Krieg im Internet geführt wird - Nachrichten Politik - WELT ONLINE


----------



## EEH67 (18. Januar 2009)

Ich finde das auch *******, denen wurde schon nach den ersten Wochen ein Waffenstillstand angeboten.....jedoch haben die Israelis abgelehnt!! :S


----------



## JePe (18. Januar 2009)

Nicht Israel hat eine am 19. Dezember 2008 ausgelaufene Waffenstillstandsvereinbarung nicht verlaengert - die Hamas hat das. Um in darauffolgenden nicht ganz zwei Wochen gut 200 Granaten, Moerser und Raketen auf israelisches Staatsgebiet abzufeuern. Die in der letzten Nacht ausgesprochene einseitige Waffenruhe wurde nach wenigen Stunden ebenfalls von der Hamas gebrochen.

Ohne Frage sind "Kollateralschaeden" an ziviler Infrastruktur ebenso bedauerlich wie das Sterben von Zivilisten. Nur sollte man hier nicht Ursache mit Wirkung verkehren. Die israelische Offensive bringt beides letztlich nur dorthin zurueck, wo es im aktuellen Konflikt seinen Ursprung hat.

Ich fuer meinen Teil melde Zweifel daran an, ob eine Verhandlungsloesung mit Fanatikern a la Hamas ueberhaupt moeglich ist.

Was die Israelschelte angeht - vor einigen Tagen gab es hier (in Duisburg) eine von "Mili Goerues" (vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtete, von tuerkischen Parteien finanzierte und gelenkte als islamistisch geltende Organisation) veranstaltete Demonstration mit etwa 10.000 Teilnehmern. Ich finde es bemerkenswert, dass man innerhalb weniger Tage eine Demonstration dieses Umfanges organisieren kann, es aber im Vorfeld des Krieges nicht angebracht fand, fuer ein Ende der Angriffe auf Israel und eine Rueckkehr an den Verhandlungstisch zu demonstrieren?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Januar 2009)

EEH67 schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch *******, denen wurde schon nach den ersten Wochen ein Waffenstillstand angeboten.....jedoch haben die Israelis abgelehnt!! :S


Naja, würd ich auch machen.

Also was ich gehört hab, so wurden ausm Gaza Streifen vor dem Krieg Raketen auf Israel abgefeuert...

Offiziell ist das Ziel des Krieges gegnerische Angriffsstellungen zu vernichten.


----------



## schub97 (18. Januar 2009)

wenn,einer sich ergeben muss dann die hamas,denn auf euro news wurde ein interview gezeigt und der sagte wir werden nicht aufgeben.


----------



## willy (18. Januar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, würd ich auch machen.
> 
> Also was ich gehört hab, so wurden ausm Gaza Streifen vor dem Krieg Raketen auf Israel abgefeuert...
> 
> Offiziell ist das Ziel des Krieges gegnerische Angriffsstellungen zu vernichten.



offiziell hat amerika irak wegen giftgas- und nuklearwaffenfabriken angegriffen...
erkennt ihr nen zusammenhang?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Januar 2009)

Nö, weil bei den Amis wusst jeder, das die Saddam weg und das Öl haben wollten...
Hier ists nicht ganz so einfach...


----------



## willy (18. Januar 2009)

ajo, klar is das, israelis wollen das land der palis und bekommen unterstützung von der nato, welche böse propaganda über die palis verbreitet...

btw, find das bild richtig passend:
http://www.welt.de/multimedia/archive/00729/fsl_antisemitismus__729651g.jpg

israel führt einen brutalen angriffskrieg...


----------



## der-sack88 (18. Januar 2009)

Ähm, ich weiß ja nicht, aber habt ihr garnicht bemerkt, wie Israel jahrelang aus dem Gazastreifen mit Raketen beschossen wurde? Wer wurde denn da angegriffen? Und Israel will ja einem Waffenstillstand zustimmen, aber nur wenn die illegalen Waffenlieferungen in den Gazastreifen aufhören. Für mich ist das ein offensiver Verteidigungskrieg.
Im 2. Weltkrieg sind die Alliierten ja auch in Deutschland einmarschiert, weil sie selber vorher angegriffen wurde. Genau so ist es doch jetzt. Würdet ihr euch nicht beschweren, wenn euer Nachbar euch jeden Tag ein paar Silvesterraketen auf euer Haus jagt? Ich schon!
Und zum Angriffskrieg: wer will denn da Platz gewinnen? Die Hamas und andere radikale Islamisten. Die wollen Israel doch ausrotten. Die verlangen, das alle Zionisten bis zum letzten ausgerottet werden. Wer ist nun der Nazi? Der Israeli oder der radikale Islamist?
Und der Krieg ist nur ausgebrochen, weil die Hamas bessere Raketen mit höherer Reichweite entwickelt hat. Für mich ist die Hamas eine Verbrecherorganisation, mit der man nicht verhandeln darf. Die Bevölkerung des Gazastreifen muss die Hamas aus dem Land jagen, das wäre in meinen Augen die einzig mögliche Lösung. Sonst eskaliert das in ein paar Jahren wieder. Aber so wie es im Moment aussieht, benutzt die Hamas die Bevölkerung als Schutzschild. Und die lässt sich das gefallen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Januar 2009)

@willy
Du bist in diesem Punkt nicht so wirklich gut informiert.
Ich sags mal andersrum: das einzige Land, das wirklich ein Problem mit Terroristen hat, ist Israel.

Israel hat sich diesesmal wirklich nur verteidigt, auch wenn mans kaum glauben kann, zumal die Berichterstattung der Medien ziemlich einseitig ist und eher in 'die arme Hamas' geht...


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Januar 2009)

Das problem liegt daran, dass das Land eigentlich den Palästinensern gehört, sich Israel aber vor vielen Jahrhunderten schon dort breit gemacht hat. 

Die Hamas ist nur der terroristische I-punkt auf dem Ganzen. 

Im Grunde ist es mir egal. Soll man die doch einzäunen und sich gegenseitig zerfleischen lassen. Denn die Fronten sind mittlerweile so extrem verhärtet, das es sich von Aussen überhaupt nicht lohnt etwas zu unternehmen.


----------



## willy (18. Januar 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Das problem liegt daran, dass das Land eigentlich den Palästinensern gehört, sich Israel aber vor vielen Jahrhunderten schon dort breit gemacht hat.
> 
> Die Hamas ist nur der terroristische I-punkt auf dem Ganzen.
> 
> Im Grunde ist es mir egal. Soll man die doch einzäunen und sich gegenseitig zerfleischen lassen. Denn die Fronten sind mittlerweile so extrem verhärtet, das es sich von Aussen überhaupt nicht lohnt etwas zu unternehmen.


eig erst nach dem 2.WK

aber ja, mir is das auch egal, solln sie sich beide ausrotten, solang ich davon verschont bleib, verrückte leute


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> was meint ihr zum krieg in gaza?



Das gleiche wie immer: 
Zwei Parteien sind sich seit 60 Jahren absolut sicher, dass sie das alleinige Anrecht auf ein Fleckchen Land haben und dass sie dieses Recht mit allen Mitteln verteidigen dürfen. N moralischen Vorteil seh ich dabei auf keiner Seite: Die einen versuchen gezielt mehr-oder-minder-Unschuldige umzubringen, die anderen zielen zwar auf mehr-oder-minder militärische Ziele, kümmern sich dabei aber so wenig um die Umgebung, dass sie unterm Strich deutlich mehr Unschuldige erwischen. Leid tun können einem all die, die nicht kämpfen wollen, aber trotzdem in der Gegend leben - auf der anderen Seite sind die entweder relativ selten oder setzen sich für ihre Interessen nur unzureichend ein, jedenfalls bekommen die militanten Fraktionen auf beiden Seiten nicht all zu viel Widerstand aus den eigenen Reihen zu spüren.
Imho gibt es nur eine ethische Lösungsmöglichkeit - Vergebung ohne Bedingungen an die andere Seite.
Aber davon sind beide Seiten weit entfernt. 
(Was man den Palästinensern nicht wirklich verübeln kann, wer in einem zertrümmerten dritte Welt-Land lebt, dessen Versorgung von UN und Schmugglern abhängig ist, ist eben primär mit überleben und nur sekundär mit Politik beschäftigt)

Das einzige neue und imho sehr bedenkliche Element -vor allem, weil es international in keinster Wiese kritisiert wird- ist die Unterdrückung von Berichterstattung durch die Medien.
Eigentlich hatte ich nach den Vorkommnissen im Irak erwartet, dass eine derartige Einschränkung kein zweites Mal ohne Ahndungen geduldet wird.

Auf der anderen Seite ist der Unterschied zwischen Kritik an den USA und Kritik an Israel traditionell sehr gering, aber die unbrauchbaren Strukturen der UN sind hier gerade nicht Thema 


*P.S. Der erste, der nicht zwischen Isrealis und Juden unterscheiden kann, riskiert eine höhere Punktzahl*


----------



## willy (18. Januar 2009)

1 wöchiger waffenstillstand
1200 zivile opfer unter den palis
3 militäre opfer unter den israelis
einige zivile verletzte unter den israelis
wurd vorhin bei RTL aktuell gesagt...

Israelis sind wirklich nicht immer juden, die meisten waren mal juden, bzw ihre vorfahren.

btw @ruyven_macaran

Widerstand wird ohne "ie" geschrieben


----------



## foose (18. Januar 2009)

> Wiederstand


 
auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaa


----------



## BMW M-Power (18. Januar 2009)

Aber das kann doch nicht sein, dass soviele Zivilisten getötet werden, die da garnichts für können.
Denk mal an all die Frauen und Kinder, dass ist alles zum weinen !

Da mein Vater sehr viel Arabisches Fernseher guckt, ist er glaub ich ein bischen besser informiert wie ihr, denn da läuft das fast 24H

Der Grund dafür, dass israel Palestina angegriffen hat, ist der, dass sie einfach die Hamas aus diesem Gebiet entfernen wollten, und dieses Erobern wollten...

Was ist passiert ? Die Hamas existiert noch, und wie willy schon sagte... 1200 unschuldige zivilisten wurden getötet.



willy schrieb:


> btw, find das bild richtig passend:
> http://www.welt.de/multimedia/archive/00729/fsl_antisemitismus__729651g.jpg



Da kann ich nur Zustimmen !


----------



## der-sack88 (18. Januar 2009)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur Zustimmen !



Tja, ich nicht: wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe, ist die Hamas die Nazi-Organisation. Ich glaube, ich habe so Sprüche wie ,,Alle Zionisten ausrotten" schonmal gehört. Nur sprach man damals noch Juden.
Aber ja, die zivilen Opfer sind natürlich nicht nett. Aber die Unterstützen die Hamas ja! Und lassen sich als menschliche Schutzschilde missbrauchen. Meiner Meinung nach wird der Krieg solange nicht beendet werden, bis die Hamas am Ende ist. Und die Bevölkerung des Gaza-Streifen sollte einfach mal sagen, das es denen stinkt was die Hamas macht und die rauswerfen. Aber sie machen es ja nicht. Warum? Weil auch sie alle Israelis am liebsten tot sehen würden. Wenn die mal was sagen würden, wären deren Probleme auf jeden Fall leichter zu lösen.
Und Israel hat gestern eine einseite Waffenruhe beschlossen. Was ist passiert? Sie wurden wieder von Hamas-Mitgliedern beschossen. Also kommt mir nicht mit Waffenstillstand, der funktioniert nicht bis die Hamas fertig ist. Mit so Leuten sollen die verhandeln? Das ist nicht möglich. Wenn man eine Organisation wie die Hamas besiegen will, geht das nicht mit Diplomatie. Als die Welt sich gegen ****** verteidigt hat, hat auch keiner rumgeheult, obwohl deutsche Zivilisten gestorben sind. Lasst euch das mal durch den Kopf gehen!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. Januar 2009)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Aber das kann doch nicht sein, dass soviele Zivilisten getötet werden, die da garnichts für können.


Allerdings verursacht von beiden Seiten. Und Kollateralschäden sind in einem Krieg kaum zu vermeiden.

Aber mir eigentlich egal. Sollen sich doch die Köppe einhauen, da unten....
Der Schwachsinn geht nun schon xxxJahre. Die merken es doch schon selber nicht mehr wie tief sie in der Schei**e sitzen.
-----------



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Tja, ich nicht: wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe, ist die Hamas die Nazi-Organisation.


Sorry, aber die Hamas als Nazis Organisation zu bezeichnen


----------



## BMW M-Power (18. Januar 2009)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Tja, ich nicht: wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe, ist die Hamas die Nazi-Organisation.



Aha cool... Ausländer, und Nazi-Organisation... Ich sags dir im Guten... Pass auf was du sagst !


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Januar 2009)

Als Israel ein Krankenhaus in Gaza bombardierte, war für mich klar, dass es in diesem Krieg keine "Guten" gibt, sondern nur zwei erbitterte Feinde.

Die Entschuldigung der Israelis war, dass sich Hamasführer im Krankenhaus verstecken würden. Die Opfer unter den Zivilisten im Krankenhaus wurde in Kauf genommen. Das kann es nicht sein. Für mich sind beide Seiten schuldig. Haben nur verschiedene Intensionen. Mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## der-sack88 (18. Januar 2009)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Aha cool... Ausländer, und Nazi-Organisation... Ich sags dir im Guten... Pass auf was du sagst !



Wieso? Ich meine, WENN da schon jemand als Nazi bezeichnet werden kann, dann die Hamas, oder nicht? Die Israelis wollen ja immerhin nicht die Palästinenser ausrotten. Wenn du meinst, das man Ausländer (sind wir nicht alle Ausländer?) nicht als Nazi bezeichnen kann, gut. Dann sind sie halt Leute, die die Israelis abgrundtief hassen. Wie würdest du das nennen?
Ich finds ja auch nicht gut, dass da grad Krieg ist. Aber wenn sich andere Länder verteidigen dürfen, warum nicht Israel? Was würde den Deutschland tun, wenn die auf einmal aus Frankreich mit Raketen beschossen werden würden? Und das jahrelang? Ich hätte da kein Bock drauf... ich finde, das generell alle die Sache viel zu einseitig sehen. Ich sicher auch.

Aber lasst uns feiern, die Hamas haben einem Waffenstillstand zugestimmt!
Bleibt uns nur zu hoffen, das sich die "niedrigeren" Hamas-Mitglieder, die ja eigentlich die Raketen verschießen, auch dran halten.
Noch so was... die Hamas-Anführer sitzen in Syrien und lassen die Kleinen für sich kämpfen... sowas find ich echt. Macht zwar keiner der an der Macht ist anders, aber gleich von einem anderen Land aus...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> Israelis sind wirklich nicht immer juden, die meisten waren mal juden, bzw ihre vorfahren.



Es geht mir auch eher um die Gegenrichtung - leidvolle Forenerfahrung hat mehrfach bewiesen, dass Diskussionen um den Palästinakonflikt Antisemiten anlockt wie ein Scheißhaufen Fliegen. 



> btw @ruyven_macaran
> Widerstand wird ohne "ie" geschrieben



fixed.




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich meine, WENN da schon jemand als Nazi bezeichnet werden kann, dann die Hamas, oder nicht?



Hmm - die Frage, wen -außer Anhängern des deutschen Nationalsozialismus- man warum als Nazi bezeichnen soll, dürfte schwer zu klären sein, da gibts immer ein für und wieder.
(Der Hamas fehlt z.B. sowohl die Nation als auch sozialistische Hintergedanken  )



> Aber wenn sich andere Länder verteidigen dürfen, warum nicht Israel? Was würde den Deutschland tun, wenn die auf einmal aus Frankreich mit Raketen beschossen werden würden?



Die Frage ist, was Deutschland machen würde, wenn die Raketen aus Bayern kommen.
Der Gaza-Krieg ist nicht international, sondern findet ausschließlich innerhalb des Staates Israel statt, solange die Autonomiegebiete keinen eigenen Staat darstellen. (und dann würden schon mal eine ganze Menge Auslöser -z.B. die Grenzblockade, die Siedlungspolitik, der Beschuss grenznaher palästinensicher Aktivitäten,...- wegfallen bzw. es würde sich um offene Angriffe des Staates Israel handen.

In so fern gibt es auch Paralleln zwischen Israel und dem dritten Reich:
In großem Maße wird das Militär gegen Teile der eigenen Bevölkerung eingesetzt. Teile, denen die Bürgerrechte aberkannt wurden.
(Natürlich wirds gleich wieder komplizierter, wenn man bedenkt, dass das ein ganz normaler Zwischenzustand auf dem Weg zur Selbstständigkeit ist.  
Aber wie oben schon angemerkt: Die Geschichte reicht 60+Jahre in die Vergangenheit zurück und es hat sich keine Seite mit Ruhm bekleckert)


----------



## BMW M-Power (18. Januar 2009)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich meine, WENN da schon jemand als Nazi bezeichnet werden kann, dann die Hamas, oder nicht? Die Israelis wollen ja immerhin nicht die Palästinenser ausrotten. Wenn du meinst, das man Ausländer (sind wir nicht alle Ausländer?) nicht als Nazi bezeichnen kann, gut. Dann sind sie halt Leute, die die Israelis abgrundtief hassen. Wie würdest du das nennen?
> Ich finds ja auch nicht gut, dass da grad Krieg ist. Aber wenn sich andere Länder verteidigen dürfen, warum nicht Israel? Was würde den Deutschland tun, wenn die auf einmal aus Frankreich mit Raketen beschossen werden würden? Und das jahrelang? Ich hätte da kein Bock drauf... ich finde, das generell alle die Sache viel zu einseitig sehen. Ich sicher auch.
> 
> Aber lasst uns feiern, die Hamas haben einem Waffenstillstand zugestimmt!
> ...



Kennt ihr überhaupt den Grund dafür, dass die Hamas andauernd Raketen auf die israelische seite schiesst ?

Der Grund ist dieser ---> die leute im gaza bekommen nur das Wichtigste, weil rund um den gaza Soldaten israels seite stehen, die keine leute raus oder rein lassen...

Stell die Vor, du lebst in gaza, bist fast am verhungern, und würdest genu wie die... umsinglet sein ! Was würdest du tun ? Würdest du da nicht auch ausrasten


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. Januar 2009)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich meine, WENN da schon jemand als Nazi bezeichnet werden kann, dann die Hamas, oder nicht?


Generell bezeichnet man niemanden als Nazi oder Nazi Organisation wenn es sich nicht um solche handelt.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber lasst uns feiern, die Hamas haben einem Waffenstillstand zugestimmt!


Bis es wieder einem am Abzugsfinger juckt

Die ganze Soße da unten ist doch nur ein reines Hirnloses gemetzel. Und zwar von beiden Seiten.
Das wird noch sehr sehr viele Jahre so weiter gehen.

Zivilisierte Völker leben in Koexistenz


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2009)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Kennt ihr überhaupt den Grund dafür, dass die Hamas andauernd Raketen auf die israelische seite schiesst ?
> 
> Der Grund ist dieser ---> die leute im gaza bekommen nur das Wichtigste, weil rund um den gaza Soldaten israels seite stehen, die keine leute raus oder rein lassen...
> 
> Stell die Vor, du lebst in gaza, bist fast am verhungern, und würdest genu wie die... umsinglet sein ! Was würdest du tun ? Würdest du da nicht auch ausrasten



Merkwürdig ist, dass die Hamas recht große und erfolgreiche Anstrengungen und Summen darin investiert, Waffen in den Gazastreifen zu schaffen, dort zu verstecken, Abschussstellungen einzurichten, etc. - aber relativ wenig darin, den Leuten mal mehr als "das wichtigste" zu verschaffen. Das überlässt man lieber der UN...


----------



## willy (18. Januar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Bis es wieder einem am Abzugsfinger juckt
> 
> Die ganze Soße da unten ist doch nur ein reines Hirnloses gemetzel. Und zwar von beiden Seiten.
> Das wird noch sehr sehr viele Jahre so weiter gehen.
> ...



läuft doch perfekt, seit mehr als 60 jahren, die leute wissen gar nich, was es bedeutet, ruhig schlafen zu können...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. Januar 2009)

foose schrieb:


> auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaa



"aua" würde man so schreiben, wenn es denn im Duden stehen würde. Schlechte Leistung für seine 4. Beitrag.


----------



## willy (18. Januar 2009)

das sollte wahr. so anzeigen, wie mans spricht xD
obwohl, "Widerstand" hört sich ausgesprochen genauso an wie "Wiederwahl"

(btw, wenn man bei uns in Physik Widerstand mit "ie" geschrieben hätte, hätte uns der lehrer die löffel lang gezogen ^^)


----------



## johnnyGT (18. Januar 2009)

ich sag nur ISRAEL
NDR Fernsehen - Sendungen - Extra 3- Ausflug zum Gaza-Krieg


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. Januar 2009)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> ich sag nur ISRAEL
> NDR Fernsehen - Sendungen - Extra 3- Ausflug zum Gaza-Krieg


Naja...
Auch nur wieder mal ein Beweis wie "Hirn"-krank die Menschheit geworden ist.


----------



## willy (18. Januar 2009)

wieso? das war sie doch schon immer-> colosseum in rom


----------



## BMW M-Power (18. Januar 2009)

Einfach nur Krank... die eine da zum schluss mit den Locken, würde ich am liebsten sofort Umbringen !


----------



## potzblitz (18. Januar 2009)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Einfach nur Krank... die eine da zum schluss mit den Locken, würde ich am liebsten sofort Umbringen !



Dann sag doch gleich, warum hat die Kasam da nicht eingeschlagen

Krank, Krank, Krank


----------



## Sash (18. Januar 2009)

muß ich nix zu sagen. der mensch ist dazu bestimmt sich selbst auszulöschen.


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Januar 2009)

Wieder so ein Thema, über das man eigentlich nicht reden sollte, weil man kaum darüber reden kann, solange man nicht vor Ort ist. Die Medien geben da meist ein zu verzerrtes Bild der Lage.
Pallywood dreht wieder:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_B1H-1opys

Tote stehen auf und hüpfen zurück auf die Bahre...jaja 

Ansonsten mal ein paar wikipedia-Zitate:


> Am Morgen des 12. September 2005 verließ der letzte israelische Militärkonvoi den Gazastreifen über den Grenzübergang Kissufim. Damit endete nach 38 Jahren die Militärpräsenz der Israelis im Gazastreifen. Der Abzug wurde von den Palästinensern teils frenetisch mit Freudenschüssen und Autokorsos gefeiert. Allerdings kam es auch zu Zwischenfällen. So steckten Palästinenser in mehreren früheren israelischen Siedlungen die Synagogen der Siedler in Brand, die als einzige Gebäude unzerstört zurückgelassen wurden. Es folgten heftige innerarabische Kampfhandlungen vereinzelter arabischer Klans und der Bewegungen Hamas und Fatah untereinander. Der Kampf um die von den Israelis freigegebenen Gebiete wurde blutig ausgetragen, viele hunderte arabischer Zivilisten starben. Zugleich nahmen die Anschläge auf israelisches Territorium zu, vermehrt wurden Raketen und Anschläge registriert. Der Aufbau der arabischen Infrastruktur lahmte weiterhin.


Quelle



> Am 19. September 2007 erklärte die israelische Regierung den Gazastreifen zum „feindlichen Gebiet“, um „so den Druck auf die Hamas (zu) erhöhen, damit diese die inzwischen fast täglichen Raketenangriffe aus dem palästinensischen Autonomiegebiet unterbindet“.[4] Daher soll unter anderem die Versorgung des Gazastreifens mit Elektrizität eingeschränkt werden. Ziel dieser Maßnahmen sei die Schwächung der Hamas. Der Generalsekretär der Vereinten Nationen hat daraufhin Israel aufgefordert, den Beschluss zu überdenken. Israel habe Verpflichtungen gegenüber der Zivilbevölkerung und dürfe nicht Menschenrechte missachten.


Quelle



> Die Politik der Autonomiebehörde zielt auf die Errichtung eines unabhängigen eigenen Staates für die arabischen Muslime ab. Verschiedene palästinensische Gruppen verfolgen unterschiedliche Ziele in Hinblick auf das Staatsgebiet. Die PLO hofft, eines Tages einen Staat auf dem Gebiet des gesamten Westjordanlandes und in Gaza mit Jerusalem als Hauptstadt ausrufen zu können. Die Hamas hingegen beansprucht das gesamte Staatsgebiet Israels (West-Palästina vor 1948). Auch im Hinblick auf die Wesensart des neuen Staates gibt es grundlegende Unterschiede. Während die aus der PLO hervorgegangene Fatah einen säkularen Staat schaffen will, strebt die vom Iran beeinflusste – selbst aber sunnitisch geprägte – Hamas einen islamistischen Gottesstaat an. Gruppen wie die linke PFLP oder DFLP setzen auf sozialistische Umwälzungen.


Quelle

Wie schon angedeutet, die Hamas ist keine humanitäre Einrichtung, da wird auch das Leid der eigenen Bevölkerung schonmal als Druckmittel benutzt.
Mein Mitgefühl gehört den zivilen Palästinensern, die noch nicht von der Propaganda gehirngewaschen wurden. Nicht den Terroristen und Kriegstreibern.

Was die Israelis angeht: Ich kann verstehen, dass die Regierung da auch unter Druck steht. In den Grenzstädten darf man sich im Auto nicht anschnallen und muss bei Alarm innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden einen öffentlichen Schutzbunker aufsuchen, weil die Raketen manchmal mehrmals täglich einschlagen. Es gab die Sperrzone, aber die Hamas schaffte es ja, die Geschossreichweite zu vergrößern...
Trotzdem werden sie mit ihrem Hardlinerkurs so keinen Frieden erreichen, Gewalt erzeugt Gegengewalt, und die Geduld der Nato ist auch begrenzt. Traurig, dass alle Friedensbemühungern aus früheren Jahren jetzt wieder zunichte gemacht wurden.

Gibt halt genug Granitköpfe auf beiden Seiten, und die kleinen Leute dürfen es ausbaden. 
Wer weiß, hätten die islamischen Staaten

Übrigens auch ganz interessant:


> Die Araber hofften während des Krieges zu großen Teilen auf einen Sieg Deutschlands. Bekanntestes Beispiel ist der Großmufti von Jerusalem Hadsch Mohammed Amin al-Husseini, der enge Kontakte zum Deutschen Reich pflegte, und nach seiner Flucht aus Palästina (1937) im Jahre 1941 an einem pro-deutschen Putschversuch im Irak beteiligt war. Ab 1941 lebte er als persönlicher Gast Hitlers in Deutschland und war als SS-Mann am Aufbau von moslemischen Hilfstruppen der Wehrmacht und der Waffen-SS in Bosnien beteiligt. Auch in Ägypten gab es pro-deutsche Bestrebungen, die etwa von Anwar as-Sadat unterstützt wurden.


Quelle
Die selbe Haltung führte ja vermutlich zum 1. Arabisch-Israelischen Krieg und später zum Sechstagekrieg. Israel gewann ja mehr Gebiet, als ihnen ursprünglich zugedacht war. Nachvollziehbar, dass es der arabischen Bevölkerung nicht gefiehl, aber that's war...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2009)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> ich sag nur ISRAEL
> NDR Fernsehen - Sendungen - Extra 3- Ausflug zum Gaza-Krieg



Aua.  Duden-konform?
Auf den ersten Blick ja ein ganz normaler X3-Satirebeitrag.
Aber: Fast das gesamte Bildmaterial und die Interviews gabs auch als normalen Magazinbeitrag ("kleines bißchen faschistisch" und das Kaffeekochen fehlten), X3 musste nur noch den Kommentar neu einsprechen und kein bißchen umschneiden, geschweige den Archivmaterial verwenden, wie bei anderen themen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. Januar 2009)

Waffenruhe wurde "mal wieder - wie so oft" gebrochen.
Im Gazastreifen geht es wieder heiß her: Waffenruhe gebrochen: Neue Gewalt im Gazastreifen | tagesschau.de

Wem wundert's?


----------



## willy (28. Januar 2009)

mich wundert nur, dass du den falschen Kasus verwendet hast...

das mit dem Gaza Krieg geht seit mehr als 50 Jahren, das wird so weiter gehen Juden (wenn auch ehemalige) und Araber halten es keine Woche zusammen aus.


----------



## insekt (5. Februar 2009)

Was viele hier vergessen ist, dass die UN 1949 sowohl Israel als auch Palästina Gebiet zugeteilt hat (vielleicht nicht ganz fair, aber wenn bei einer Wahl nicht derjenige gewinnt den ich möchte muss ich mich auch damit zufrieden geben). Nur den Arabern war das nicht recht, sodass sie meinten Israel den Krieg erklären zu müssen. Israel hat es mit Amerikanischer Hilfe geschafft sich zu wehren und hat nebenbei ein paar Palästinenser Gebiete abgestaubt, was meiner Meinung nach bei einem gewonnenen Krieg auch völlig legitim ist.
Der Konflikt wurde zwar von Briten und UN heraufbeschworen, den Krieg haben aber letztendlich die Araber begonnen.
Das Problem ist allerdings, dass Israel Palästina seitdem in Dauerbesatzung hält und die Araber immernoch (dadurch bestärkt) Israel von der Weltkarte tilgen wollen.

Dieser Konflikt wird erst Enden wenn eine Seite die andere vernichtet hat. Was allerdings garnicht klar geht sind Dinge wie Phosphorgranaten!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. Februar 2009)

insekt schrieb:


> Was allerdings garnicht klar geht sind Dinge wie Phosphorgranaten!


Ist schon schlimm solche Waffen gegen wehrlose Menschen einzusetzen.
Lest mal diesen Bericht dazu: Israels Phosphorgranaten im Gaza-Krieg: "Mama, sie werfen Feuer auf uns" - taz.de


----------



## schub97 (5. Februar 2009)

jetzt hat die hamas schon wieder versorgungspakete beschlagnahmt!

euronews | Hamas stiehlt möglicherweise UNO-Hilfsgüter


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ist schon schlimm solche Waffen gegen wehrlose Menschen einzusetzen.
> Lest mal diesen Bericht dazu: Israels Phosphorgranaten im Gaza-Krieg: "Mama, sie werfen Feuer auf uns" - taz.de


Die USA hat ja im Irakkrieg angeblich auch noch napalmähnliche Bomben eingesetzt. Die MK77-Bombe hat zwar Kerosin statt Benzin als Brandstoff (mit Phosphor), aber der Unterschied so groß ist?

Nur interessiert es da nicht bzw. man ist gewöhnt, dass die USA macht, was sie will.


----------



## ArcHammer (6. Februar 2009)

ich kann die israelis schon verstehen.ständig sprengt jemand busse in die luft oder schiesst mit raketen und mörser auf das eigene volk.da würd ich auch zurückschlagen.das problem is aber viel älter.sicher kann man es so sehen das israel bei seiner gründung den palestinensern land weggenommen hat.aber man kann jetz natürlich auch bis zum sankt nimmerleinstag einen völlig sinnlosen krieg führen,oder sich einfach mal mit der situation abfinden und sich mit isreal an einen tisch setzen.aber lieber schicken die palestinenser weiter generationen in den tod.
wenn ich die demos gegen den angriff israels auf gaza sehe frag ich mich wo die leute waren als die hamaz busse gesprengt,geiseln genommen und mit raketen und mörser auf zivilisten geschossen hat.


----------

